# Can anyone help identify this squeal/sqeaking?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you play them this Video?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

l3ftb3hind said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> First of all, great site, I have browsed it since I got my car and it seems to be a great community. This is my first post so go easy on me  Anywho, my car is nearing the end of the bumper to bumper warranty, and the dealership cannot reproduce this squeal/squeaking. Can anyone help identify what this could possibly be so I can try and point them in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Might just be me, but I didn't hear any squeaking...only the buzz sound of the brakes right before you shifted gears.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

No its clearly there, sounds like Morse Code.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> No its clearly there, sounds like Morse Code.


I just listened repeatedly and finally heard it...it's just hardish to hear over the engine. I'm also not sure what it would be either.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

While it sounds more like a issue with the idler pulley, I'd review the treads on engine chirp. There's a number of different causes.


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes I did play this for them, and they told me since they could not reproduce it that couldn't replace any parts. I thought that sounded a little wrong on their part. A friend of mine also suggested idler pulley. Now I am not much of a car person, but would that only be engaged when the car is idling? This squeal never happens when the car is moving, only stationary.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

l3ftb3hind said:


> but would that only be engaged when the car is idling? This squeal never happens when the car is moving, only stationary.


No, but the increased noise when the car is moving could cover it up.

Try this as a quick test: Pull the dipstick out enough to unseat it and see if it disappears.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

l3ftb3hind said:


> Yes I did play this for them, and they told me since they could not reproduce it that couldn't replace any parts. I thought that sounded a little wrong on their part. A friend of mine also suggested idler pulley. Now I am not much of a car person, but would that only be engaged when the car is idling? This squeal never happens when the car is moving, only stationary.


An idler pulley is simply a wheel that doesn't actually connect to a components in the belt system. It's used to shape the belt, or keep tension on it. But it doesn't actual USE the energy of the belt to accomplish anything (like the alternator or A/C compressor). It's "idle" because it's simply a wheel that the belt is riding on.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Get some WD 40 or compersble spay lubricant . Spray the lubricant upon the pulleys bearing area 1 pulley at a time until this squealing noise diapears ...


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

brian v said:


> Get some WD 40 or compersble spay lubricant . Spray the lubricant upon the pulleys bearing area 1 pulley at a time until this squealing noise diapears ...


I would be careful with that! Any overspray that gets in the belt grooves could make it slip, which will affect your accessories and potentially damage the belt.

If this DOES make the squeaking go away, all this means is you know which pulley needs to be replaced. WD-40 is a non-substitute for grease, and if the grease is gone the pulley bearing is on borrowed time.


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the information, I am going to try and get it back to the dealership this week and see what they say this time.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Honestly if they can't reproduce the noise they are not going to help you. If you can show on your Video the audio with a digital sound wave display and flag each instance of the noise I think they will take your complaint a bit more seriously, although they still need to reproduce the problem. Good luck and consider contacting the Chevy Social Media people here to open a ticket. Ask for Patsy, she is the bomb!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

_MerF_ said:


> I would be careful with that! Any overspray that gets in the belt grooves could make it slip, which will affect your accessories and potentially damage the belt.
> 
> If this DOES make the squeaking go away, all this means is you know which pulley needs to be replaced. WD-40 is a non-substitute for grease, and if the grease is gone the pulley bearing is on borrowed time.


Why your on the ball today _Merf_ .

And yes that would be how you troubleshoot the pulley bearings if such pulley has bearings .


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Well I just got back from the dealership, and the mechanic told me that it was a water pump. They replaced it and I told them that I will let them know the outcome. They were able to get it to squeal while it was there so I will keep my fingers crossed. Thanks everyone again for their input.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

l3ftb3hind said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> First of all, great site, I have browsed it since I got my car and it seems to be a great community. This is my first post so go easy on me  Anywho, my car is nearing the end of the bumper to bumper warranty, and the dealership cannot reproduce this squeal/squeaking. Can anyone help identify what this could possibly be so I can try and point them in the right direction?
> 
> ...


It's great to hear you're enjoying the forum, l3ftb3hind. We certainly understand why this would be concerning for you and would be happy to touch base with the involved dealership to review this in greater depth. If this interests you, please send us a private message with your VIN, contact information, and preferred dealership.

Thanks for your time!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

And the squeal is back, I am trying to get in touch with the dealership again, this is going to be the 4th time....


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

That was the exact sound I had when it turned out to be a bad spark plug. Water had either leaked in the plug well or it was condensation. We had a cold, high humidity morning. Check all your plugs thoroughly.


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

They checked the spark plugs, said one was bad and replaced it. And the sound has come back... GM customer care has reached out to me and are being super nice about this. I am not sure what else to do at this point.


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Replaced my AC compressor now, sound is still there....


----------



## stevenmamos (Aug 31, 2014)

My 2014 Cruze had the same exact noise...

Took it into the dealership today and they called and said I have a bad crankshaft seal...they ordered a replacement and are putting it on in the morning. I'll let you know if that takes care of it!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

stevenmamos said:


> My 2014 Cruze had the same exact noise...
> 
> Took it into the dealership today and they called and said I have a bad crankshaft seal...they ordered a replacement and are putting it on in the morning. I'll let you know if that takes care of it!


Most likely,it will......there have been several.

Rob


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes please do, I am curious if that will fix it


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

Just a follow up, it was my crankshaft seal. It has been good for a few months now.


----------



## leomc89 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you! I have a 2014 1LT and was wondering what was it, was that part covered by your warranty?


----------

